# 3d shoots in Springfield, MO



## zb123 (Apr 27, 2006)

I would like to get in to 3-d, can some one tell me of some clubs or local shoots around spfd mo. I know they have some at ritter springs park but dont know how to get any info.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

If you don't mind traveling south a bit.. We've got several shoots in NW Arkansas. In fact, there is one this weekend at Green Forrest, Arkansas. Would probably be about 1 1/2 drive for you from Springfield. There are others as well at Twin Lakes Gun Club in Mt. Home.. And C and J Sports in Eureka Springs.. 

If you're interested in any of these shoots.. hit me up with a PM and I'll get you directions. I'd check in with some of the local bow shops. They could probably tell you where to shoot in and around the Springfield area. If you do get some info on shoots in that area, please pass the info along to me. I'd love to shoot up there sometime.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

zb123 said:


> I would like to get in to 3-d, can some one tell me of some clubs or local shoots around spfd mo. I know they have some at ritter springs park but dont know how to get any info.


The shoots at Ritter Springs are held by Crossroads Archery Club. 
The shoots are the 3rd Saturday of each month (next shoot is 6/17). 
ASA rules. 
Sign-up by 8:45, shotgun start at 9 (usually not till 9:15). 
You'll shoot the first 15 targets on one range, then break for lunch, and then shoot the last 15 on the other range. They grill burgers and dogs, and have drinks (small $$).
You can contact Shirley Piggott at 724-8413 for more details.
It's really a great shoot, and we're always happy to have new shooters.

Dawson Archery (8 miles N of Mt. Grove) has their shoots on the 1st weekend of each month. 
You can shoot Saturday (8am - 4pm) or Sunday (1pm - 4pm).
It's 30 targets also, but it's all one big range.
It's a challenging course and lots of fun!
Call 417-926-0184 for more info.

There are also shoots in Aurora, Lebanon, and Neosho. 
You can find all the info at www.3dshoots.com.

You can easily find a shoot each weekend within an hours drive. 
Lots of fun and great people to shoot with.

slinger


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

There is a Benefit shoot this saturday in Osceola Mo, just an hour north of Springfield off hwy 13. The shoot is 3 miles south of Osceola, go east on "TT" (turn right at the Live stock auction) for about 4 miles to "IN THE STICKS ARCHERY". This shoot is a fund rasier for hunters with disabilities and promises to be a good time. For more information visit our website http://www.MissouriWhitetails.com Come on down and have a good time.



MoBowman ```----------->


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

MoBowman said:


> There is a Benefit shoot this saturday in Osceola Mo, just an hour north of Springfield off hwy 13. The shoot is 3 miles south of Osceola, go east on "TT" (turn right at the Live stock auction) for about 4 miles to "IN THE STICKS ARCHERY". This shoot is a fund rasier for hunters with disabilities and promises to be a good time. For more information visit our website http://www.MissouriWhitetails.com Come on down and have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> MoBowman ```----------->


I really wanted to make that shoot too..  But my happy behind will be working this saturday. Gotta quit my job and get my priorities straight.. That way I can shoot all these Saturday shoots. :tongue:


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

The Cherokee Bowhunters, Neosho, Mo. has 3-D shoots the fourth sunday of each month. See schedule in northern region. The next one is June 25. It is an open club shoot / ASA qualifier. We also have a field shoot June 11. We draw several shooters from the Springfield area.


----------



## jays35 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Pin Oak Archery....near Purdy, MO.*

You can also shoot on Tuesdays and Saturdays at Pin Oak Archery near Purdy. They have an indoor range with 3D and pop-ups. It is about a 50-55 yard range with a bow shop and is about 45 minutes from SW of Springfield. Great place to shoot and have fun.


----------

